# What Thermometer??



## gator navy (Mar 23, 2014)

Gator Navy here. I am a newbie to smoking so after looking at various thermometers, I am wondering what is a good thermometer to purchase? A Maverick or Weber look like good thermometers. What is the consensus model used by the majority of SMF members?

Thanks to all.


----------



## dish (Mar 23, 2014)

I have the Maverick ET-73 and really like it.  A lot of people prefer the upgraded ET-732 I've heard.  I got mine at Amazon for about $35


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 23, 2014)

I personally have the Maverick ET-732 and if somethin happened to er today I'd be ordering another today !  I've been thru more therms & $$ tryin to find a good therm, only regret is I didn't get the Mav first....  Would have saved a lot of time & $$$....  Just my 2 cents !  Hope it helps !


----------



## seenred (Mar 23, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I personally have the Maverick ET-732 and if somethin happened to er today I'd be ordering another today !  I've been thru more therms & $$ tryin to find a good therm, only regret is I didn't get the Mav first....  Would have saved a lot of time & $$$....  Just my 2 cents !  Hope it helps !




:yeahthat:   X2 what Justin said!

Red


----------



## joopster (Mar 23, 2014)

I have an iGrill mini and just today purchased a 2nd.  These have performed very well for me and you can send graphs of your smoke to your email.  Very cool.


----------



## gator navy (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks to all for your replies. A lot of good info.


----------

